# Sick Mickey Mouse Fish



## kmoon123 (Jul 21, 2009)

My Mickey Mouse fish has been acting sick. He is staying on the bottom of the tank most of the time. When he does swim, it looks like he is struggling. He isn't eating from what I can tell, and he looks a lot thinner than he was. I have checked the water, and it is fine. My other fish appear normal. 

I have a 20 gallon tank with three guppies, three mickey mouse fish ( one of those is a baby that was born in our tank), and an algae eater.


----------

